# Berlin woodwinds exp c: soloists ii [released + walkthrough]



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Guys,

we´re happy to announce the release of *Berlin Woodwinds EXP C: SOLOISTS II*.
This is an official continuation of the Berlin Woodwinds main library (although you can own the expansion without having the main Berlin Woodwinds library!). These instruments are specifically designed for expressive solo passages using low woodwind colors.

• Solo Bassoon
• Solo Bass Oboe
• Solo Bass Flute
• Solo Bass Clarinet

We decided to expand the idea and concept we created for Berlin Woodwinds EXP B: SOLOISTS I (Solo Oboe, Solo English Horn, Solo Clarinet, Solo Flute, Solo Alto Flute) with additional instruments.

*Irregular Shapes* by Hendrik Schwarzer
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F155246378&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/hendrik-schwarzer/irregular-shapes


*Big room vs. small booth?*
We are sure that both locations have their benefits. Samples recorded at the big Teldex Stage blend very well with other orchestral instruments. The Berlin Woodwinds main library especially has its strengths when it comes to ensemble writing or when a full orchestra plays with the woodwinds. Doubling with other instruments just works amazingly well.
Smaller rooms support the details of the sound but they lack when writing for ensembles and in blending ability. It feels like you are much closer to the instrument. This is why legato transitions often appear more expressive and intimate if you play a solo line. And that is exactly what we are looking for when writing a solo part. We try to use the best of both worlds.
For a more solistic writing we developed Expansion B and C.
It really breathes life into your solo passages and extends the BWW main library in a wonderful, intimate way.

*Legato Types:*

- Expressive Legato
- Fast, agile Legato
- Retongued Legato

Our newly developed *adaptive legato* script chooses the most convincing legato transitions, based on your playing in real time (speed and velocity).

*A single velocity layer for the highest expressiveness*
Instead of recording fixed p, mf, f layers, we told the musicians to feel free to choose the best dynamic for a solo part. We took care about lively, dynamic long notes in different styles.
If you play with higher velocity, the instrument will play a subtle crescendo, if you play softer the instrument tends more towards a slight decrescendo. The new adaptive legato script analyzes what is going on dynamically and adjusts the legato transitions to glue them to to the current sustain as nicely as possible.
By using a single velocity layer, we reduced any phasing effect to a minimum.
The Big Main Knob will let you control the dynamic anyway.



*Articulations:*

SOLO BASSOON

Legato Expressive
Legato Fast
Legato Re-Tongued
Sustain Dyn Cresc.
Sustain Dyn Decresc.
Staccato
Portato

SOLO BASS OBOE

Legato Expressive
Legato Fast
Legato Re-Tongued
Sustain Dyn Cresc.
Sustain Dyn Decresc.
Staccato
Portato

SOLO BASS FLUTE

Legato Expressive
Legato Fast
Legato Re-Tongued
Sustain Dyn Cresc. non Vibr.
Sustain Dyn Decresc. non Vibr.
Sustain Dyn Cresc. + Vibr.
Sustain Dyn Decresc. + Vibr.
Staccato
Portato

SOLO BASS CLARINET

Legato Expressive
Legato Fast
Legato Re-Tongued
Sustain Dyn Cresc. non Vibr.
Sustain Dyn Decresc. non Vibr.
Sustain Dyn Cresc. + Vibr.
Sustain Dyn Decresc. + Vibr.
Grace Notes
Staccato
Portato


*Intro Special*
€199.- instead of €249.-
Ends July, 10 and includes 19% VAT.
Non-EU customers will get 19% discount during checkout.

More info at 
http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bww_exp_c.php

All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 23, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## BenG (Jun 23, 2014)

Amazing! Especially the Bass Flute and Bassoon


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 23, 2014)

Dear lord. My ears are covered in silk...


----------



## kosi (Jun 23, 2014)

Bassflute already in my recent composition for a german TV series


----------



## Penthagram (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh i heard the other day in soundcloud a piece from you with a fantastic bass flute :D now all have sense :D


looking forward to buy it 


thank you for all the hard work and awesomeness :D


----------



## delgan (Jul 3, 2014)

Any new demos of this and/or comments by those who have already bought it?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 4, 2014)

delgan @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> Any new demos of this and/or comments by those who have already bought it?




Buy it. Never thought a 'single velocity layer' library would 'work' - but it just does. VERY expressive and NO phasing. This and it's predecessor are excellent tools to have in the drawer.


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 4, 2014)

Gahdangit. Y'all are gonna make me buy another SSD.


----------



## josepharena (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello guys,

I recently got both Berlin Woodwinds Exp B & C, which contains woowdinds soloist instruments.

Men, I have to say it, it's the best solo woodwind sounding instruments I've ever heard.

I think there's nothing like that. 

I am sorry for all other supplyers, but I can say that's definitely the best current woodwinds solist VIs available.

If you are looking something sounding good as solo woodwinds, than I think there is no choice. Berlin woodwinds simply sounds better.

Now, I was now wondering if in Berlin Woodwinds Solo collections, there will be space also for:

- Piccolo flute
- Eb Clarinet (piccolo Clarinet)
- Basset Horn
- Counter-basson
- Contrabass Clarinet


If it should come, I would buy it at once.

Let me know,

Joseph


----------



## OT_Tobias (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Joseph,

many thanks for your kind words!
I am obviously biased, but I also just LOVE those expansions and use them all the time.
A third BWW Solo Expansions with the instruments you mentioned is a great idea and I would personally like such a product, too. I'll be sure to suggest this and then let's see what happens 

Cheers

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm pretty much drooling for OT to reveal Berlin Percussion and Berlin Brass... Yeah I know that BBR is a long ways down the road, but a guy can dream!


----------



## Mahlon (Aug 6, 2014)

Berlin instruments sound so enticing. And with these expansion woodwinds I know I should just push the "buy" button because their philosophy of sampling sits right with my own consumption of sampling. I only wish we could here more examples. Hendrik's compositions are gorgeous, though. Ack, I just should just "buy".

Mahlon


----------



## benmrx (Aug 6, 2014)

Zhao Shen @ Wed Aug 06 said:


> I'm pretty much drooling for OT to reveal Berlin Percussion and Berlin Brass... Yeah I know that BBR is a long ways down the road, but a guy can dream!



+1 I'm especially excited about the brass.


----------

